# Prepackaged Long Term Food $$$ Cost



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

This has been talked about a lot. Many think that it is just to expinsive. After reading MM's post about deep not wide and Slippy's post yesterday about his purchase from Augason farm. I went to Augason's Web site and added up what would be a weeks worth of food for my family. The total cost was $150. I did not purchase so I can't tell you what the final shipped cost would have been. We spend about $200 a week at the grocery store now. Shopping around could land you a better deal than what I looked at but that was not what I wanted to know. I can buy prepackaged food with a 20 year plus shelf life for less than I spend at the grocery store. Thanks to MM and Slippy for getting the gears turning.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

and how large is your family, 200/week sounds kind of much? how much do you eat out or order home for each week if that is not included?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

6 people in my family. That is 18 meals per day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good for you SP

Auguson Farm, Mountain House and Wise Foods are the three long term pre-packaged food manufacturers that we have in our stores. in addition to long term stores that we prepare ourselves in Mylar with Oxygen absorbers as well as shorter term canned food from grocery stores and self canned.

The beauty of the pre-packaged long term 25 year food is that while it is somewhat expensive, not having any food is even more expensive. I suggest that you DIVERSIFY these long term stores. The breakfast combo's are important as are the fruit and veggie oriented pails etc. #10 cans as well as the freeze dried foods in pails all add to the diversification of diet in a long term emergency. Treat them like ammo or a retirement plan, buy 1 #10 can per week and at the end of the year you will have 52 #10 cans of various items. Good job.
PS you can find these products at Walmart or Amazon too,

Mountain House: Product Search Results
Long Term Food Supply - Wise Food Supply 25 Year Shelf Life
Emergency Food Storage & Emergency Preparedness | Augason Farms


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

That is what we do Slippy. I just never compared it before. I had never been to the site you mentioned. I went there and was checking it out and thought that I have never compared a weeks worth to our normal weekly trip to the grocery store. I have seen many comments on the board about how expinsive it is but when I do the math it is about the same if not a little cheeper. We just got home from the grocery store with this week food. Sure we buy extra of this and that but it is about the usual haul. I spent $208 and some change. I have to stop at the other store after work tomorrow and get milk so that should make this week's total about $215.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We buy our Auguson Farms stuff at Sam's Club on-line. They usually have quite a number of different products on sale.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Which is the best?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't say I know the best. All that I have tried have been good. I stay away from the bars. I have tried 2 of them and they were both like eating cardboard. The freez dried and dehydrated are not as good as fresh but are defiantly ediabe. Even better if you have some hot sauce or other simple condiments. Like cooking anything else you have to put some love into it as you prepare it.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

If it comes down to my family eating freeze-dried and dehydrated food in our basement, I'll be putting a lot of "love" into my AK-47, my crossbow, and my 12 gauge.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Long term food storage is never a complete answer. You need to be able to raise your livestock and grow the fruit and veggies. That would require that you have enough land to do so and were young enough (or have some help) to keep up with the workload.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Check out this company, too. Free shipping.
Emergency Essentials - Food Storage Emergency Preparedness Emergency Kits


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Check out this company, too. Free shipping.
> Emergency Essentials - Food Storage Emergency Preparedness Emergency Kits


Emergency Essentials is our "go to" company for the majority of our stores. They sell Mountain House, buckets of grains and legumes, MREs, etc., and plenty of non-food prepper items.

Excellent service and quality items. Catch them when they are having a big sale, and you won't do better than EE.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

We are a family of 5 grocery bill monthly is about $500 a month give or take a few bucks rarely ever over that usually just under. We been practicing trying to preserve good we are city ppl after are so most of what we learned was from watching videos and trial and error and if course my fellow preppers. We also have been purchasing these long lasting food preserves as a fall back better to have some then none. Haven't shopped around much kinda just buy some whenever we have a bit of extra scratch. This thread was informative to keep my eyes open for better deals.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow $200 a week!!!

I am lucky with 40 acres and farm to work with.

Crunchy /feely sources of food are expensive but will serve you in the short term. You need to look at nutritnon not what the brats will eat. If they get hungry, feed them good , with nutritious food, hungry mouthes don't care. Don't buy crap that don't store well.

Canned stuff is good. Grains, pasta , and others need to be safe from mealy bugs. Beans and peas are excellent, store the in cool dark out of humidity.


----------

